# Puppy Shopping List



## Mikki (Aug 17, 2014)

Hello,
I pick up my female GSD on Tuesday and I couldn't be more excited! I'm going shopping to prepare for her homecoming on Friday. I need some help rounding out my shopping list, I've got the obvious down but would like to know if I'm overlooking anything and recommendations of the best items/brands to purchase. I only want the best of the best for my pup! Here's what's on my list so far:

-Crate 42" with divider (Brand recommendations, is the size adequate?)
-Food (Decided on Blue Buffalo large breed puppy)
-Food bowls
-Collar (recommendations?) 
-Leash 
-Puppy shampoo (best brand?)
-Toys of all varieties (what was best for your teething puppy?)
-wire brush


----------



## TigervTeMar (Jan 4, 2014)

A brush with beads at the end of the bristles might be better than a wire brush. 

For shampoo I use earth bath all natural, got it off amazon. He smells so good after! 






I got a dog bed and stuffed toys. Don't go overboard, they're likely to be destroyed. Some stuffed toys are 'double stitched', lasted much longer. Ropes lasted a long time too. A kong might be handy and a bulk bag of cheap tennis balls. Also tags for his collar, thats all I can think of adding to your list. 

Congrats on your puppy! such an exciting time


----------



## AngelaA6 (Jan 20, 2013)

Crate- I went to petSmart and it's held up for the past 2 years and is also a 42" which is still plenty of room for my boy.

Food- I do Nature's Domain from Costco. Blue Buffalo is alright food but can be too rich for some dogs. Most people here recommend Fromm or Origen which are both great foods.

Food bowls- Always go stainless. The food (even kibble) can soak into the plastic and go rancid. Plastic can also irritate the puppy's skin (pyoderma).

Collar- I just use a basic nylon collar.

Leash- I use basic 6' nylon leash but it has a double handle. One closer to the collar like a tab and regular handle at the top.

Puppy Shampoo- I'm partial to Earthbath

Toys- Kong and maybe a puppy Nylabone but both should be used with supervision so they don't swallow any parts that may come off.

Brushes- I use a steel comb (Steel Comb - 7 1/2" | KV Supply) and a slicker brush. Both should be used with a light hand.

I also keep Vetericyn, dog bandage wrap, tooth cleaning supplies and loads of other things. Over time I've noticed I've acquired more for my dog. Supplements, ACV, coconut oil, ear cleaner, nail clippers, paw salve (musher's secret), gas x and I'm sure I'm still not done. I'd start with the basics and as you need certain things, purchase them then aside from first aid stuff because you never know when you'll need it.


----------



## Mikki (Aug 17, 2014)

Thanks for all the suggestions!
What collar size would be appropriate for a 7 week old puppy?


----------



## Jambo (Apr 24, 2014)

Hi Mikki,

I just got my now 9 week old GSD pup last saturday and here is what I got for her. Here are the links for them

Food - Royal Canin - German Shepherd Puppy 


Food Bowl - Indipets slow Feeder - Large


Water Bowl - Indipets Anti-splash - 64oz


Bed - Midwest Quiet Time 
I specifically bought this off amazon because it was MUCH MUCH cheaper than anywhere else, also it is machine washable. Which I already did once after Luna dirtied it up.


Poop Bags - Amazon 700 count


Leash - Mendota Small Slip Leash

I know some people would frown at this because they would think it is too small, but I wanted to have Luna develop good leash manners from the get go. Fortunately she are has pretty good leash manners already and it has been a breeze to walk her.


Tarp - 6ft.X8ft. super heavy duty

I put my pups crate in the corner and then a tarp down under it so that when accidents happen, 1) it is easy to clean up and 2) won't stain the carpet. It saved the carpet twice times already and today is the first day she hasn't had an accident!!


Collar - Small size buckle nylon collar from petsmart (couldn't find the link online), 8"-13" will do you fine for now, that is what size I am using for Luna, of course she will grow out of it very soon.


Puppy Shampoo - I haven't bought any but my breeder said baby shampoo is just as good so I probably will buy some at Walmart the next time I'm there.


Crate - 48" MidWest Ultimate Pro Triple Dog Crate
I went with the 48" crate because it was cheaper on Chewy.com then most 42" crates I could find online via amazon, overstock, etc. and it was more of a bargain then the 42" crates.


Toys - 




 - Luna ABSOLUTELY LOVES her moose pal and always sleeps with it at night






Hope my list helped you, and congrats on getting the new pup!


----------



## SamsonBella2 (Aug 8, 2014)

My boyfriend and I have an11 month old male German Shepherd and a 7 month old female German Shepherd. I can't express to you all the research we have done on food being that our 11 month old puppy had stomach problems. We tried blue buffalo, royal canine, bill jac and I believe one other brand of food from petsmart. Our pet sitter recommended we try the natural dog store in town. So we went to the natural dog store in town and the woman who worked there recommend Zignature and/ or Logic. Zignature was what we started with and it made a huge difference in his stools and since we put him Zignature no more stomach problems. We also just started Logic and it has also helped a tremendous amount. Both foods are comparable in price to what you would pay for Blue Buffalo depending on where you purchase it from. Personally I'll never buy another food brand from Petsmart again and believe I am not typically a natural type of a person! 

Congratulations on your new puppy! Have fun and treasure every moment while their pups being that get big so fast!


----------



## Unforgiving (Jul 27, 2014)

My puppy is coming home towards the end of October. 

So far I have
- A crate
-A 1.35m Leash
-A 10m Longline
-Chew toys x 3 or more, came as a pack
-Clickers - 3 
-Water bowl, food bowl

I haven't got a collar, mainly because I havent chosen on the size yet, though will just be a nylon one. 

For food, the breeder has said he feeds his dogs on natural and pups the same so I am going to go down the same track. I intend on feeding chicken mince (pet quality) and some kibble and things.

I am so excited its not even funny any more!


----------

